# How exactly do rats mate?



## Soarel

_Sorry to sound like a pervert, but I have to ask:_

How does a rat have intercourse? The rat's genitals aren't positioned to do it "doggy style" per se, but I've heard that it's how they mate.

I've tried to find videos of rats mating, but since they are so fast and spend a lot of time sniffing each other, I can't tell if they're mating or not.

Has anyone seen a rat mate, or know about rat anatomy?


----------



## PurpleGirl

I've witnessed it a few times. It is indeed 'doggy style', the male will mount the female from behind and very rapidly 'hump' her for just a few seconds, his penis unsheathes for this and he will simply move her tail aside if he needs to; the middle of her back will normally arch downward a bit, which helps thrust her tail upwards out of the way. He will 'hump' repeatedly - with short breaks to lick his penis, presumably to stimulate it but I'm not sure, he will lick her genitals also - for as long as the owner/breeder allows it to happen; this repeated mating ensures a better chance of impregnating the female, each time is very quick to allow for it to happen as many times as possible. It can happen so quickly and suddenly, it doesn't surprise me that video footage has been hard for you to find, haha. To encourage him, a female will jump about in front of him very quickly in a seductive 'dance', her ears will also most likely also be vibrating. A female rat who is not in heat may suddenly come into heat at the behest of an insistent male.

Edit: Found a video on Youtube for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EeBzSOelBE


----------

